# Help with x air over the radiator cold intake



## zdavez (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello all,
I have a 05 M6 Midnight Blue Goat

I installed a X-Air over the radiator cold air intake. However, it rubs on the hood insulation :surprise: ... So now, I have to repaint the $400.00 intake with flat black spray paint and hope it turns out looking like new.

My questions are:
Can I remove the radiator and hopefully cut down or modify the cradle it sits on?
Has anyone ever come across this issue?
Any suggestions?

zdavez


----------



## shua93 (Mar 6, 2021)

Did you find a solution? I just got a GTO and really like the idea of this intake.


----------

